

Rackspace Investigating Current Issue - mcargian
http://status.mosso.com/2009/12/cloud-sites-dfw-investigating-current-issue.html

======
mark_l_watson
A bit off topic, but: I like the way you get redundancy with Amazon: Elastic
Load Balancing can proxy traffic to multiple availability zones. That said,
Amazon AWS have had outages this year - goes with the business.

------
eli
I was wondering what happened. This wasn't just the cloud, it affected our
dedicated box in DFW too.

------
justinsb
We just had a discussion about this here, about redundancy and how to achieve
it. I think a big problem is that web browsers don't try multiple IP addresses
- am I correct in this?

What I'm thinking is that if a DNS server goes down, no big deal, DNS clients
just try another server. But if a web-browser can't connect on the first
address it resolves, it won't try other addresses?

If so, could this be fixed on the client side? Would this even need a RFC?

~~~
adamt
Almost all modern web browsers will try multiple A records on a connection
failure. You do though need to make sure the connection to the first fails
quickly and doesn't time out for some reason.

~~~
dphiffer
Seems like this could be addressed by a browser UI enhancement. That is, let
the user decide when to cut off a slow connection and try another IP. After n
seconds show a "try elsewhere" bar.

~~~
Timothee
That sounds like a bad solution for such a problem.

Imagine your typical internet user going to yahoo.com and being asked "Try
elsewhere?". They'd have no idea what that means. They don't know what IP
addresses, servers or anything like that is.

------
falsestprophet
This is divine punishment for the term "the cloud."

